# Heizungsregelung Wago 750-880 über PWM



## Erdberquark (8 Oktober 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe eigentlich gehofft das ich es alleine zum laufen bekomme, aber leider funktioniert es nicht so wie es soll.

Also entweder verwende ich den  falschen FB oder de Einstellungen sind falsch.

Ich habe einen Temperaturfühler und einen Stellmotor (Zustellzeit 3min) für die Fußboden Heizung

Die  Regelung geht entweder auf oder zu aber ich bekomme die Regelstrecke  nicht passend eingestellt oder weiß nicht was richtig wäre ;-)


Es wäre super wenn Ihr mit sagen könntet welchen Parameter ich wie einstellen muss, damit die Reglung sehr träge wird ;-)


Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Oktober 2017)

Ich habe leider nicht wirklich groß die Ahnung von der Materie und schieße hier mal ins Blaue. Dein Regler hat eine Periodendauer von 100ms, errechnet also alle 100ms eine neue Stellgröße. Die Periodendauer Deines PWM Signals ist dagegen erheblich größer. Ich vermute mal, Dein Regler stellt alle 100ms fest, dass sich nichts tut und erhöht aufgrund des Td Anteils die Stellgröße oder verringert sie (je nach Richtung der Abweichung), die aufgrund der sehr kleinen Periodendauer sehr schnell auf dem maximalen oder minimalen Wert ist. Versuch doch mal die Periodendauer des Reglers deutlich zu erhöhen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Mavorkit (8 Oktober 2017)

Erdberquark schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eigentlich gehofft das ich es alleine zum laufen bekomme, aber leider funktioniert es nicht so wie es soll.
> 
> ...


Moin Erdberquark,

Ich wurde zuerst Mal den P Anteil stark reduzieren. Momentan wird dein Signal um das 10 fache verstärkt. Probier hier Mal runter aus so 1 oder 1,5 zu gehen.

Des weiteren würde ich mir Mal eine Trendgrafik von der soll ist Temperatur, der Ventilstellung und dem Reglerausgang erstellen. Vorteilhaft wäre noch wenn die Vorlauf Temperatur mit geschrieben wird.
Dann kann erstmal der Regler aufs Ventil eingestellt werden und dann auf die Temperatur. Denn es bringt nichts wenn der Regler schneller ist als das Ventil fahren kann.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2017)

Einen PID-Regler für ne Fussbodenheizung einzustellen ist eine langwierige Sache.
Nachdem es ja mittlerweile draussen frisch ist, kannst du mal versuchen eine Sprungantwort zu ermitteln.
Also Heizung zu und auskühlen lassen.
Dann Stellmotor manuell voll auf und Istwert protokollieren. 
Aus der Kurve kannst du Rückschlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Mavorkit (8 Oktober 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Einen PID-Regler für ne Fussbodenheizung einzustellen ist eine langwierige Sache.
> Nachdem es ja mittlerweile draussen frisch ist, kannst du mal versuchen eine Sprungantwort zu ermitteln.
> Also Heizung zu und auskühlen lassen.
> Dann Stellmotor manuell voll auf und Istwert protokollieren.
> Aus der Kurve kannst du Rückschlüsse ziehen.


Hi Blockmove,

Eine Fußbodenheizung mit einer Sprungantwort einzustellen ist meines Erachtens nicht möglich. Zum durchheizen werden im Regelfall ca. 3 Tage benötigt. In der Zeit ändern sich sämtliche äußeren Einflüssengrößen mehrfach und dadurch wird die Sprungantwort wertlos.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen, dass die Methode mit der Sprungantwort in der Praxis sehr selten Anwendung findet.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi-sps (8 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Erdberquark,

Habe Heimeier HZ Ventile 24V
Ich habe die Periodendauer auf 2 min (Öffnungszeit Ventil), Mindesteinschaltdauer 5s . Funktioniert gut.
Regler wie im PDF.

Wolfgang


----------



## Mavorkit (8 Oktober 2017)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Hallo Erdberquark,
> 
> Habe Heimeier HZ Ventile 24V
> Ich habe die Periodendauer auf 2 min (Öffnungszeit Ventil), Mindesteinschaltdauer 5s . Funktioniert gut.
> ...


Hi Wolfi,

Hier gibt es dann einen Kp von 0.5 und Tn von 35s. Das dürfte schon Mal eine gute Basis sein für das hier beschriebene Problem.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2017)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> Eine Fußbodenheizung mit einer Sprungantwort einzustellen ist meines Erachtens nicht möglich. Zum durchheizen werden im Regelfall ca. 3 Tage benötigt. In der Zeit ändern sich sämtliche äußeren Einflüssengrößen mehrfach und dadurch wird die Sprungantwort wertlos.
> 
> Aus Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen, dass die Methode mit der Sprungantwort in der Praxis sehr selten Anwendung findet.



Naja, darüber lässt sich diskutieren 
Ich lass es nicht 3 Tage komplett durchheizen und wir sind nicht im tiefsten Winter.
Man bekommt einen ersten Einblick in das Verhalten des Systems.
Wielange dauert es bis sich überhaupt was an Temperatursensor tut.
Wie lange brauche ich bis ich z.B. 4 Grad Änderung der Raumtemperatur in beide Richtungen bekomme.

Die meisten machen schlichtweg den Fehler und sind zu ungeduldig beim Einstellen der Parameter.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2017)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> .. Hier gibt es dann einen Kp von 0.5 und Tn von 35s. Das dürfte schon Mal eine gute Basis sein für das hier beschriebene Problem...


35s Nachstellzeit wären eine gute Basis für eine Vorlauftemperaturregelung. Da der TE sich nicht gerade übermäßig zu seiner Problematik ausgelassen hat, denke ich aber, er regelt direkt die Raumtemperatur. Und das würde ich für den Anfang erst mal als P-Regler ausführen. Die bleibende Regelabweichung bleibt aufgrund einer hohen möglichen Verstärkung sehr gering.

@E-quark:
Es ist schon etwas ungewöhnlich, ein Stellglied mit einer Laufzeit von 3 Minuten mit einem PWM-Signal an zu steuern. Was für ein Regelventil ist denn das?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## gravieren (8 Oktober 2017)

Beim  "ReglerFBH.pdf"    gibt es den   

Regler_Wohnzimmer2  --> PID-Regler

Für die der Stellwert für den PWM  kommt jedoch vom   Regler_Wohnzimmer1    !   ???


Sehe ich das falsch   ?


----------



## wolfi-sps (8 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Karl,

leider ist nicht alles sichbar - natürlich:
 Regler_Wohnzimmer1 --> FBH_Wohnzimmer1
 Regler_Wohnzimmer2 --> FBH_Wohnzimmer2.

Wolfgang


----------



## Erdberquark (8 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,


jetzt komme ich auch dazu euch zu Antworten.


Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.


Nun zu dem Aufbau:

Ich Regel mit dem ganzen keine Vorlauftemperatur sondern direkt den Thermostartkopf der Fußbodenheizung.
Wenn alle Klappt will ich das dann auch für die anderen Heizkörper im Haus machen nur ist bei der Fußbodenheizung meine Regelstrecke am bescheidensten ;-)


Ich Regel damit einen ganz einfachen Stellantrieb.

So was zum Beispiel:

https://www.amazon.de/Stellantrieb-Buderus-Adapter-Heimeier-Thermoval/dp/B00F940QW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507487317&sr=8-1&keywords=stellantrieb+24+v


Der Stellantrieb ist normal geschlossen und brauch eben 3min zum öffnen.


1. Was habt ihr den gegen FbPWM wie soll ich das den sonst machen?



2. Ich habe die Werte mal so angepasst wie von euch empfohlen ;-)
Die Regelung läuft jetzt schon ein wenig langsamer.
Was wäre den eine gute Periodendauer?
Wenn ich eine 1sek einstelle wird geregelt.
Aber wenn ich 10sek einstelle passiert nichts.
Sollte dann nicht auch was passieren nur eben verzögerter?


Gruß

Quark


----------



## wolfi-sps (8 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Quark,

Dein Ventil braucht 3 min zum öffnen. Dann ist die Periodendauer 3 min. 
Ich habe die Mindesteinschaltdauer auf 5 sec gestellt - d.h. 5 sek wird das Ventil angesteuert.
Probier mal die Mindesteinschaltdauer auf 8 sek. da Dein Ventil  3 min braucht um ganz zu öffnen.

Wolfgang


----------



## gravieren (8 Oktober 2017)

Erdberquark  ,  bist du mit Erderschäler "verwandt"    ?


----------



## weißnix_ (8 Oktober 2017)

PWM und "Motor" passt bei mir irgendwie nicht zusammen.
Bei einem Motorantrieb lasse ich vom Regler eine Stellzeit ermitteln.

PWM dagegen könnte man versuchen mit elektrothermischen Stellantrieben versuchen - jedoch halte ich das Verhältnis vom Aufwand zum Nutzen im Bezug auf FBH für ungünstig.

OK-hab ich überlesen. Thermischer Stellantrieb.

Du willst also die Raumtemperatur erfassen und den Stellantrieb danach einstellen. Gut. Dann fand ich den ersten Screen mit Reglerwerten schon ganz gut für den Anfang. Das der Stellantrieb entweder auf oder zu ist, ist eine Eigenheit dieser Teile. Es ist extrem schwierig, die Ventile in eine stabile Zwischenposition zu bringen (z.B. halb auf). Die billigen haben ein einfaches PTC-Heizelement, d.h. die Stromaufnahme ist während der Aufheizphase am größten (Energieverbrauch des Ventils).
Daher würde ich den Optimierungsaufwand des Reglers auf das Regelergebnis beschränken (die Raumtemperatur).
Um nochmal auf die Regelparameter vom Anfang zu kommen: Die fand ich garnicht so schlecht. Kp ist gefühlt geringfügig hoch, Tn gefühlt viiiel zu niedrig. Geh bitte vom Raum aus. Ein Kp von 10 bedeutet, das 1°K Abweichung einen Stellwert von 100% zur Folge haben. Ein Tn von 60s bedeutet, das der Regler schon innerhalb von 60 s eine Reaktion der Raumtemperatur erwartet, sonst wird der Stellwert weiter erhöht. Tn sollte IMHO im Minutenbereich liegen. Ein minimaler Stellwert mit 20% ist ebenfalls suboptimal, da so bei erreichter Raumtemperatur immer ordentlich Leistung sinnlos am Stellantrieb verbraten wird (also 0 einstellen). Die Mindesteinschaltdauer würde ich auf min. die Hälfte der Ventilstellzeit setzen. Die Periodendauer mit 10min scheint erstmal ok.
Gerade bei der FBH ist eine passende Vorlauftemperatureinstellung und ein guter abgleich der Strömungsmengen in den Heizkreisen wichtiger als das ganze Regelgedöns. Mit passenden Heizungsparametern erzielt schon ein Bimetall-Regler ganz passable Ergebnisse.


----------



## Mavorkit (8 Oktober 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> PWM und "Motor" passt bei mir irgendwie nicht zusammen.
> Bei einem Motorantrieb lasse ich vom Regler eine Stellzeit ermitteln.
> 
> PWM dagegen könnte man versuchen mit elektrothermischen Stellantrieben versuchen - jedoch halte ich das Verhältnis vom Aufwand zum Nutzen im Bezug auf FBH für ungünstig.


Hi weißnix,

Ich habe bisher auch nur den 2 Punkt Antrieb verwendet. Evtl. Ist bei der pwm der Vorteil, das es nicht zu einem undefinierten Zustand kommt bei Ausfall etc.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## santacrews (9 Oktober 2017)

Ich finde die ganzen Zeiten noch viel viel zu klein. Ich habe auch FBH und die 3min thermischen Stellantriebe. Meine Periodendauer für die PWM habe ich auf 30 min gestellt. 
Oder meint ihr, dass wenn man auf 21°C regelt und man eine Vorlauftemperatur von (je nach Haus/Heizung) von28 - 35°C hat, dass sich da in den nächsten 5 min etwas tut, wenn der Raumtemperaturfühler nur noch 20,5°C misst und man das Ventil auf reißt??
Ne ne. Fußbodenheizung ist extrem träge. 
Mindesteinschaltdauer von 8s? Was soll das bringen? In 8s macht der thermische Stellantrieb mal absolut überhaupt gar nichts. 

Periodendauer = Öffnungszeit zu setzen ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Die Öffnungszeit des Ventils wird nämlich bei der PWM nicht berücksichtigt und daher wird der Fehler um so größer, je kleiner man die Periodendauer wählt. Je länger man die Periodendauer wählt, desto weniger fällt die ungenauigkeit während des öffnens /schließens ins Gewicht.


----------



## mnuesser (9 Oktober 2017)

bei pwm mit ner periodendauer von 30 minuten kannst du auch das ventil einfach direkt nur auf oder zu steuern. der vorteil von pwm wäre, dass man bei so nem thermischen antrieb noch eine ungefähre zwischenstellung hätte. dazu müsste die periodendauer auf die zeit der verstellung von 0 bis 100% eingestellt werden. Aufgrund der hohen Todzeiten muss man da aber noch was tricksen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (9 Oktober 2017)

Entschuldigt die fehlende Rechtschreibung, korrigiere ich gleich vom PC aus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## santacrews (9 Oktober 2017)

Das sehe ich anders. Bei einer Periodendauer von 30 min und einem Stellgrad von z.B. 66% wären das ja 20 min. auf und 10 min. zu. Da machen die 3 min. Verfahrzeit schon gar nicht mehr soo viel aus. 
Eine Zwischenstellung in einem thermischen Antrieb ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Das Ding hat eine völlig unberechenbare Hysterese!


----------



## GLT (9 Oktober 2017)

Thermische Antriebe "schwebend" betreiben kann man machen; in käuflichen Lösungen werden die Antriebe teilweise mit Pulsen "bereitgeheizt" um die Totzeit bei der Auffahrt zu minimieren.

Der Aufwand ist bei HK eher gegeben, eine FBH ist zu träge.

Zu den Reglerparametern im Eingangspost - Nachstellzeiten dürfen ruhig >120min angesetzt werden.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2017)

mnuesser schrieb:


> der vorteil von pwm wäre, dass man bei so nem thermischen antrieb noch eine ungefähre zwischenstellung hätte.



Das macht bei einer Fussbodenheizung kaum Sinn. Der einzige Anwendungsfall, wo sowas (vielleicht) interessant ist, ist bei Heizkörpern im Altbau mit Vorlauftemperaturen von 60°.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Erdberquark (14 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

entschuldigt bitte die Späte Antwort!!

Leider hatte ich nach der Arbeit einfach kein Lust mehr mich mit dem Problem zu beschäftigen.

Also nun zu dem was ich von euch gelesen habe ;-)


1. Der min. Stellwert von 20% ist drin um dafür zu sorgen das der Boden nicht auskühlt. Ich befürchte, das die Regelung sonst noch träger wird.
Ich behaupte einfach mal das 20% nicht dafür sorgen können das der Raum wärmer wird.

2. "Tn" wenn das ide Zeit ist die der Regler abwartet bis er eine Antwort haben möchte, würde ich auch sagen, das die Zeit zu klein ist.

3. Was macht die Zykluszeit in dem Regler? Wie beeinflusst die das ganze?

4. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich was falsch verstanden habe, aber ist die Perioden Dauer von dem PWM teil nicht egal, wenn ich eine Zustellzeit von 0 hätte?
Also wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe das mir meine Regelung 50% übergibt ist es doch egal ob ich von 60sec die Hälfte nehme oder von 120sec.

Ich muss jetzt je die Periodendauer nur so groß machen, das meine 3min nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen oder??


----------



## GLT (14 Oktober 2017)

Erdberquark schrieb:


> Der min. Stellwert von 20% ist drin um dafür zu sorgen das der Boden  nicht auskühlt. Ich befürchte, das die Regelung sonst noch träger wird.
> Ich behaupte einfach mal das 20% nicht dafür sorgen können das der Raum wärmer wird.


FBH soll keinen warmen Boden erzeugen, sondern einen warmen Raum - naja - manche machen auch warme Böden damit 
Welche Auswirkungen ein Minimum von 20% haben oder nicht, hängt ja von verschiedenen Randbedingungen ab - ein generelles Ja/Nein würd ich da nicht abgeben. Zumindest nimmst Du der Raumregelung die Möglichkeit den Energiefluss abzudrehen, obwohl nicht mehr nötig/gewünscht.



Erdberquark schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich was falsch verstanden habe, aber ist die  Perioden Dauer von dem PWM teil nicht egal, wenn ich eine Zustellzeit  von 0 hätte?


Wenn "Zu", dann "zu" - da ist die PWM egal, genauso wie bei 100%.



Erdberquark schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt mal davon ausgehe das mir meine Regelung 50%  übergibt ist es doch egal ob ich von 60sec die Hälfte nehme oder von  120sec.


Das Stellglied muss der PWM-Frequenz folgen können u. dass kann der Stellantrieb mit seinen 6min (3min Auf, 3min Zu) nicht leisten - er ist zu träge. Das macht man sich aber zunutze, da das Ventil somit in den "schwebenden" Betrieb kommt.



Erdberquark schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt je die Periodendauer nur so groß machen, das meine 3min nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen oder??


Das wäre eine andere Variante.

Ich würde die "schwebende" Variante bevorzugen

kostet nichts extra 
schont deine Ventile (da nicht immer der volle Hub durchfahren wird) 
beruhigt die Regelung deiner Heizungspumpe 

Wenn Du eh am programmieren bist, vergiss den Ventilkick nicht.


----------



## Mavorkit (15 Oktober 2017)

Hi Erdberquark,

Zu 1. Du möchtest also immer 20% heizen? Ist das dein Ziel auch wenn die Raumtemperatur stimmt? Ist denke ich nicht sehr zielführend

Zu 2. Tn ist die Nachstellzeit und bestimmt den I-Anteil des Reglers

Zu 3. Zykluszeit des Reglers bestimmt in welchen Intervallen der Ausgangswert berechnet wird, würde ich nicht zu hoch einstellen lieber den Regler langsamer stellen

Zu 4. Wenn ich das Datenblatt von deinem Ventil richtig interpretiere wird hier mit einem Heizwiederstand ein Stoff erwärmt, der dann durch seine Ausdehnung dein Ventil auf drückt. Somit dauert es ein bisschen bis dein Ventil sich überhaupt öffnet (wahrscheinlich die 3,5 min) und somit schließt es auch verzögert (Betätiger muss wieder abkühlen um das Ventil zu schließen). Ich würde dann interpretieren dass beim “schwimmenden“ Betrieb die Öffnungsweite aus Pulsweite / 3,5 Minuten ergibt. Der Heizwiederstand also geregelt auf einer Leistung betrieben wird. Ist in meinen Augen eine 2-Punkt Regelung.

Gruß

Mavorkit


Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## santacrews (15 Oktober 2017)

@GLT:

Was ist ein Ventilkick?


----------



## M_K (15 Oktober 2017)

Ein Ventilkick ist identisch mit dem Pumpenkick.
Zu einer bestimmten Zeit wird das Ventil oder die Pumpe für kurze Zeit angesteuert, um ein Festsitzen zu verhindern.


----------



## sewo (24 November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich Stellantriebe mit der Wago SPS.
Ich habe normale Heizkörper und möchte die mit Wago Regeln (Stellantrieb über DO von Wago)
Kann mir jemand ein Beispiel Programm geben? Irgendwie blicke bei OSCAT nicht durch welche Bausteine ich brauche.

Welche Stellantriebe könnt ihr Empfehlen? 230AC oder 24DC (Analog 0-10V kommt nicht in Frage).

Gruß und Danke
sewo


----------



## Tiktal (24 November 2017)

Hallo sewo,

wenn es was fertiges sein soll:
In der Lib building_hvac_03 von WAGO gibt es den Baustein Fb2PointSingleRoomControler. Da kannste alle möglichen Schweinereien mit machen.

Für die Antriebe: nimm doch einfach 24V und steuer die direkt mit den DO´s der WAGO an.
Wichtig! Denk an den Gesamtstrom der über die Leistungskontakte fließt! Im Idealfall nimmst Du eine Einspeiseklemme vor den DO´s der Ventile.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## sewo (27 November 2017)

Tiktal schrieb:


> Hallo sewo,
> 
> wenn es was fertiges sein soll:
> In der Lib building_hvac_03 von WAGO gibt es den Baustein Fb2PointSingleRoomControler. Da kannste alle möglichen Schweinereien mit machen.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp 

Gruß


----------

